

Show HN: Turn public URLs into comment threads Chrome extension - Kequc
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hey-nice-jacket/glfkomgnjjdnmojjaiaepkldblejngja

======
Kequc
This is the source code of the extension, it is very simple if the mood
strikes anyone who is interested.

<https://github.com/Kequc/heynicejacket-chrome>

